# 25% of those who are unemployed have had to leave their house



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have time to translate all of this, but I'm sure those who are interested will get the message and those who want to ignore will be able to more easily as it's in Spanish!!
*El paro provoca que el 25% de los desempleados abandone su hogar*

25% of those who are unemployed have had to leave their house. When you think of how many are unemployed, you're talking about a lot of people

*La mitad de las personas que no tiene trabajo, casi tres millones de españoles, cae en la depresión y el paro es además el gran culpable del aumento de la desconfianza en la política *

From

El paro provoca que el 25% de los desempleados abandone su hogar | Noticia | Cadena SER


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's hard to comment on this, apart from saying that in any half-way decent society, no-one should be without a roof over their head.
Undoubtedly many people were a tad reckless and stretched themselves too far. But then I'm ultra-prudent, don't like debt of any kind. OH says I'd be a total failure in business as I'm so risk-adverse and she's right. I should have been named Prudence, not Mary.
We've all lived beyond our means, as western societies, and haven't earned the material prosperity most of us have enjoyed. We should also remember that this prosperity has been based on material things and not improved quality social services, health and education. Private affluence, public squalor indeed.
I posted a pic of a large apartment complex near our village which is 100% unsold and where it's 'diganos el precio'.
When I was Director of a Housing Association the first thing I did was to go on a buying spree of cheap repos, mainly former council houses acquired under the Right to Buy legislation. We slashed the local housing waiting list.
Why don't local authorities here buy up these cheap apartments to rehouse people who have been evicted? They cannot lose financially as at some point however far off they will appreciate in value.
Whatever your political views, it isn't acceptable or sensible to throw people into destitution. If you're a socialist or religious, it is morally offensive to you. If you're neither of these things, you should ponder the fact that crime comes with unemployment and no employment. Despair is a powerful motivating force. Providing people with a decent standard of living is a kind of insurance policy.
I'm not a socialist, I don't think I'm a 'person of faith' although I'm sort of religious and I take a hard line on personal responsibility.
But what is happening now to decent working people sticks in my craw. 
Why doesn't PSOE get its act together? This Government is like a rabbit caught in headlights....lost, bewildered, confused and of no f*****g use to man nor beast, as my Dorset gran used to say, but without the f word, which sadly I use a lot these days when watching tv news.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It's hard to comment on this, apart from saying that in any half-way decent society, no-one should be without a roof over their head.
> ...


Absolutely. Not that the article says that these people have been left without a roof over their head...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Absolutely. Not that the article says that these people have been left without a roof over their head...


Maybe not these...but far too many have. It's good to see that some banks are taking a more reasonable line before asking for the keys.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Those people without Jobs houses food and all the other essentials should be banging on the banks doors, just an opinion not the solution


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Absolutely. Not that the article says that these people have been left without a roof over their head...


True.
It says that they have
a - gone to live in a more economical place
b- gone to live with family and friends
c - lost their home.

I think it's quite logical that all of things happen in times of crisis. It's the number of people affected that alarms me.
And it's yet another indication that the family support system is alive and kicking in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Unfortunately I don't have time to translate all of this, but I'm sure those who are interested will get the message and those who want to ignore will be able to more easily as it's in Spanish!!
> *El paro provoca que el 25% de los desempleados abandone su hogar*
> 
> 25% of those who are unemployed have had to leave their house. When you think of how many are unemployed, you're talking about a lot of people
> ...



I think you have a slight mistranslation there. The inference initially is that they have "lost" their home (not house) when it is a typical yellow press type of headline. What they are saying, as I understand it, is that 25% (where they get thet from, there is nothing in the stats that they show to say that) have left home or their present abode because there is no work. This has been common in some areas for decades because there is only a limited amount of work in some areas and such work as there is, is shrinking with mechanisation and automation. It is also one of the problems of the 'funcionario' system. Pass the examinstions but the job you are offered may be miles or even hundreds of miles away.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> True.
> It says that they have
> a - gone to live in a more economical place
> b- gone to live with family and friends
> ...


Where I live is a typical example of this. I live in a community consisting of five blocks of flats, two tall blocks of three bed-roomed and three smaller blocks of either two bed-roomed or four bed-roomed. They were built under the scheme of "Protección Oficial" 26 years ago, for families on a low income. When we originally moved here, we were the youngest couple as we had our children very young. We are in a lovely area, five minutes walk to the town centre, right next to the spots centre, indoor pool and football stadium (which are all more recent). We have a park and lovely gardens and are right next to the river. Over the years, most of the children have grown up and moved away and many of the families have become more wealthy and have moved to a better flat or a house. So for quite a long time flats had become empty and there were only children playing in the park during the summer when grandchildren came to spend the summer with their grandparents. However, over the last three years, many of the grown-up children have returned here, with their partners, to live in their parents' old flats as they could no longer afford to rent or they have bought other empty flats to be nearer their parents who can help them out financially, look after the kids, etc. Although, it's sad they are having a hard time there is a positive side to it all. There are young people here, children, a lot of them have come back to me as students 15 or 20 years after they had first been as they now want to improve their English or pass exams to improve their CVs. Their partners and children have now become part of our community.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I think you have a slight mistranslation there. The inference initially is that they have "lost" their home (not house) when it is a typical yellow press type of headline. What they are saying, as I understand it, is that 25% (where they get thet from, there is nothing in the stats that they show to say that) have left home or their present abode because there is no work. This has been common in some areas for decades because there is only a limited amount of work in some areas and such work as there is, is shrinking with mechanisation and automation. It is also one of the problems of the 'funcionario' system. Pass the examinstions but the job you are offered may be miles or even hundreds of miles away.


You're right about home/ house, but I think the emphasis is that regardless of what has happened in the past this trend has escalated and grown due to present cirumstances. As I said, these things happen, but not usually to so many and at the same time.


----------

